# Jamestown reservoir info..



## goosehtr4life (Dec 16, 2002)

I will be visiting relatives in Jamestow this weekend and was wondering if anyone could help me out with info as far as what is biting on the res...I have never fished it before and the only thing I know is fish around smokies...my question would be is that a all day bite or a morning, late afternoon bite....also do they have crappies, Bass..just wondering what to fish if the walleye aren't biting.....any help would be appreciated...thx


----------



## Miller (Mar 2, 2002)

The easiest way to get on fish out there is to fish out of smokies. It can be crowded, so run north up river and you can find some peace. The fish will bite all day, but that can vary. Not even sure if I ever caught a bass out there, but it's got plenty of crappies. Use slip bobbers for them in the shallows in low light periods. drag spinners for the walleyes and you'll do fine. the bite has been really good the past couple weeks.


----------

